# G-94 bottles



## jrfalen (Oct 1, 2021)

A small group of Owens Illinois G94 pattern bottles. I was surprised to find the Emulsifol bottle. 66% soybean oil for treating bloat in cattle. Dates range from 1948 to 1971 for these. 

What other G94 bottles are out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 1, 2021)

G-94, I am guessing is a mold number? I quickly looked through some of my bottles and was somewhat surprised that I had quite a few. 
So, here they are:


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 1, 2021)

That Emulsifol is really unusual, never seen a veterinary med packaged in a soda bottle before.  Seems odd that they chose a bottle designed to be so durable and resist pressure for something that wasn't pressurized and probably didn't involve returning the bottles for deposit.  You'd think there would have been cheaper options.


----------



## embe (Oct 1, 2021)

Forgive my ignorance but what is  a G94?  Is it the shape of the bottle or a stamp on the bottom?


----------



## jrfalen (Oct 1, 2021)

G-94 is the pattern or style ID number assigned to that particular shape of bottle by Owens Illinois. I forgot about the Squirt bottles. 

The Emulsifoil bottle directions say to put the bottle in the side of the mouth and get the opening behind the tongue so the cow swallows everything. They needed a strong container I guess.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfalen (Oct 1, 2021)

It is stamped on the bottom of these ones. The G indicated soda I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfalen (Oct 2, 2021)

Found another
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfalen (Oct 4, 2021)

Found some more. The Rums Dry is a 1942 and the G-94 is on the heel. Strangely it is listed a 6 ounce while the others are all 7 ounce. Must be wartime rationing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 5, 2021)

I found two more G-94  mold bottles.


----------

